# 1960 Mercury 400E Restoration



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 25, 2015)

This thread is being picked up from an older thread.
I thought I had a 1955 Mercury Mark 55E. Nope. It's a 1960 Mercury 400E in a Mark 55E case. :shock: 
So, the saga continues on getting her running again.
I will post pics soon.


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 25, 2015)

Michelle
Did You get the lower unit on?
Is it possible You have the wrong water pump parts?
I know nothing about Merc's, I mostly play with classic OMC's.
Well now that You know what it really is, maybe You'll get it running. 8) 
Good Luck with it.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Michelle
> Did You get the lower unit on?
> Is it possible You have the wrong water pump parts?
> I know nothing about Merc's, I mostly play with classic OMC's.
> ...



No Sir, not yet anyways. Ya see, now this is what ha-happened. The sun came out and it got to nearly 80 for a few days. Well, _had_ to get the Harley out and ride one day. She's been sitting and the battery was dead. I charged it, started it, and, well, uuuhhhhhh........... "Bye Felicia"! 8) YES! I did ride her like I stole her!!

Then, our-son-in-law needed some help toting supplies down river to that barge/cabin they are building, so, being the kind and helpful person I am, uh, I _volunteered_ to go and take another boat. I felt it was the courteous thing to do. :wink: 

Then, we had 4 river boats on our lake front yesterday, getting ready for our son-in-laws annual catfish tournament on the Sabine River next month. You know, wiring lights, stereos, new seats, etc... Funny how they all know David has the tools and the know how. Go figure. (That's ok. Those boys work the oil field and are only home every two weeks. They work hard, very hard.)

Now, today, that bad boy cold front hit here before daylight. Blew stuff off the porch, out of the trees, and on down the road. Spent 2 hours gathering up stuff. By that time, I just came in the house. It got cold! Shorts yesterday and parkas today. 30 mph winds. No complaints. Our neighbors just north had tornadoes. [-o< 

Seriously though, our next door neighbor (he's a mechanic) is bringing his knowledge and compression tester Saturday. He looked at it yesterday afternoon. I hope he can help me get it back on. Says he can and I believe him. Say a little prayer, please. [-o<

I had to get all of the flyers printed and mailed out today for the tourny; event tickets printed; the books set up; etc.... Got it all done. My printer was running at full throttle! Ready to rock n roll that tourny.

Thanks Steve! I appreciate the incentives, truly.  I will keep you posted. Yes, I do have the right water pump parts. OEM parts. Thanks for checking.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lower unit finally on! I am so very thankful to our neighbor. I will say, it took us about 2 hours to get it right. Got it in place, and wouldn't shift. Dropped it back down. Got it in place, it was stuck in reverse. Dropped it back down. Finally, Finally got it in place and tightened the nuts down. What a job!

Then, it was on to trying to get her started. Didn't need to check compression, she has plenty. (will check later though just to see what it is at all 4 cylinders).

Tried for another two (2) hours to get her started. No fire at the plugs. She turns over good, just no fire. I took the distributor back off, he set the points and made sure it opened. I put it all back together and tried again. No fire. This man, and David, tried and tried. Just no fire, at any of the four. None.

SO......hit me with what you think it might be? Condenser?

I had replaced a rubber o-ring that was rotted on the outside of the magneto where the white wire goes to. it is the end of a tiny screw that a has a tiny nut. I am assuming this is the power to the magneto. :?: It checks out with all wiring diagrams that I have researched. I have not opened the magneto at all. Suppose the wire on the inside is grounding itself? #-o We don't know either, so I will take the distributor back off tomorrow and get into the magneto. If that old o-ring was rotted on the outside, perhaps it is on the inside as well. :?: I'll find out!

Any and All comments welcomed!

M


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 30, 2015)

With the mag off you should be able to spin it by hand & it should spark.
Yes I would check for cracked wiring & change condenser.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

crazymanme2 said:


> With the mag off you should be able to spin it by hand & it should spark.
> Yes I would check for cracked wiring & change condenser.



Ok. I'll get it off today. I've had it off so many times now that I think I can just about do it in my sleep. I'll post again later today with my findings. Thank you!

I did take pics, but I have not been able to post pics on here for several days. Not sure why. I will try again.

Enjoy your Monday, as it's a brand new day!

M

Hey! Wait a minute......with the magneto and distributor off, how would it get power to spark? Please explain?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 30, 2015)

A mag produces its own power. Usually the only thing in a mag that goes bad are the magnets.
The only reason you need power(battery) is for your starter.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 2, 2015)

GOOD MORNING VIET.......ooops......I mean, TINBOATERS!

I would like to give a very special shout out and big THANK YOU to Crazymanme2. You have not only helped me to figure out what's wrong with this old motor, but helped me to understand how a magneto works. For that, Sir, my hat is off to you! =D> =D> =D> 

Took the distributor off and took it all apart, again. Replaced the inside wire; ordered a new condenser; tested the coil (my neighbor did and got a good "bite" :LOL2: ). He has taken the distributor with him to work today to do more testing. What a blessing! [-o< 

Checked that wiring again to make sure I have it wired right. I do, to specs. As I mentioned before, I thought this was a Mark 55E (positive ground). It is not. It is a 400E (negative ground). With that said, I have gone back and check to make sure I had this wired for the negative ground, and I do. whew.....

New condenser will be here in a few days, so we will go from there. In the mean time, I think I will check out the old external wiring harness. I cut the ends off of it and spliced in with new wire and connectors, back in the winter. I think that old wire has cracked and crumbly insulation and could be causing a ground out. Think I'll rewire the whole harness with new wire, color coded to spec.

And Steve AW.....Thank You for all your encouragement! =D> =D> =D> You have know idea what that has done for my self esteem in knowing there is someone out there that keeps pushing me on to get 'er done. THANK YOU, SIR!  

Will post my findings in a few days.......
M


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 2, 2015)

Michelle
Your welcome :!: 
Can't wait to hear it is running.
Keep up the good work!

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Good News! The distributor tested GOOD! Have not received new condenser yet, so, just for grins, we are going to try this old one back on it to see what happens. May be a day or two, as everyone has weekend plans. I do too; spend it with my family rejoicing that my Savior has risen! [-o< 

Wishing everyone a Blessed Easter!
M

NOTE: These pics were taken 3.28.2015, before I cleaned it all up and replaced the inside wire.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 4, 2015)

SHE FIRED!!!!!!    

What a blessing! My neighbor (Rick) was back over this morning. Cleaned on it more and he reset the points. Put the old condenser back on. He had me hold the spark plugs in place while he hand spun it. OUCH!!! She has fire! While he and David were still laughing at me getting "bit", I re-installed the distributor.

Ok Boys....Here we go! They had me pour a bit of gas mix in the spark plug holes, hook up my car battery with cables and here is the result. BLUE SMOKE and she's running!!!!!! Thank you sweet Jesus, THANK YOU! [-o< [-o< [-o< 

There are no words that can ever describe the feeling I had when I heard her, for the first time. I've never heard her running before. I can never thank everyone of you enough for all the help, advice, explanations, PM's, emails, texts, etc..... The kindness and respect you guys have shown me is totally awesome. My heartfelt thank you. THANK YOU!


Yes, a girl can do it.....with a little help from my friends! :beer: 
Michelle
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 4, 2015)

This was all before noon today! I spent the rest of the afternoon putting it all back together, and visiting with family and friends. What a joyous day :!: I never knew how much I liked the smell of oil and gas burning blue smoke. :LOL2: 

David has already made a barrel for her so she can get a drink of water, before starting her again. I began making the new wiring harness and key switch. Already have the gas tank and hose set up for her. Perhaps I'll have it ready to install back on her boat within a few days. 

So....I suppose I better get busy and get that transom done! 

M

If you are reading this post and are wondering "what boat?", go to the thread, 1956 Lone Star Restoration. 8)


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 4, 2015)

What are your plans for a transom?


----------



## Abraham (Apr 4, 2015)

That's awesome! Hope she runs for years for ya


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 4, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> What are your plans for a transom?



Good friend is a custom cabinet builder. He told me I can pick what I want. I prefer oak. His wood is custom cut with a sawmill so it is true measurements. Have some ideas? Please share over on the boat thread! Would appreciate your input.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 4, 2015)

Abraham said:


> That's awesome! Hope she runs for years for ya



Thank You!


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 4, 2015)

Kinda makes Ya say 
"Oh What A Feelin" 
Congratulations Michelle!
Get it in water and give it some run time and rough carb settings.
Then get the boat ready.

Happy Easter

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 5, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Kinda makes Ya say
> "Oh What A Feelin"
> Congratulations Michelle!
> Get it in water and give it some run time and rough carb settings.
> ...




   
Thank you Steve, THANK YOU!
Yes Sir! That's the plan!
"Oh What A Feelin" ........."When we're dancin' on the ceiling"! MR. Lionel Richie 8) 

Michelle


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Made a new wiring harness yesterday. The key switch I have is a universal one for a magneto. I hope it will work. Don't really want to spend $$ on a Merc one. Don't need the push choke, but do have to have the magneto.

Thoughts and/or comments welcome.

M

NOTE: Nope, wiring won't work. Not big enough wire. Key switch, Nope, won't work either.....it's for a riding lawn mower. :x 

Oh well.....back to the drawing board, and reach _way_ back in the wallet. :roll:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 30, 2015)

6.30.2015
UPDATE:
Got the transom in the old LS Fifty-Six today. Almost ready to set her motor back on. It's been a long year of building and restoring. Time to put her on the water and play. Soon, very, soon! 8)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 31, 2015)

8.31.2015 UPDATE:

I've had some set backs over the past few months, as life goes, and that's ok. 8-[ 

The original wiring harness was so old, worn and the insulation was crumbling. I had to cut it back to only having 3' left on the plug. I ordered another wiring harness. It came in today. It must be spliced into the original one, tomorrow.

The one I ordered was off a Mercury Mariner, used, but good wire, color coded right and way longer than what I actually need. I didn't need the plug that was on it, just the wiring. It's a good one! Ebay find!  

The same guy also had a nose cone for her, so I just bought it, too. Guess all that's left is to set the motor on Miss Fifty-Six and start hooking it up. However, her transom cap will not be ready until the later part of the week. Had to have it custom made.

Stay tuned! I'm trying!


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope these diagrams are correct.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Texas Lone Star 56, I sent you a PM


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 1, 2015)

cajuncook1 said:


> Texas Lone Star 56, I sent you a PM



WOW! I can't thank you enough! Those diagrams are nowhere to be found online. Totally awesome, dude! =D> =D> =D> 

Yes, I did receive your PM. Thank you for your kindness. I truly appreciate it.  

M


----------

